# Developer Programmer vs Software Enginner advantage



## asanga (Jul 14, 2018)

I want to know is there a advantage getting the ACS assessment as Developer Programmer (261312) over Software Enginner (261313)? 

Does any one practically seen preference given to Developer Programmer in states sponsorship over Software Enginner when points are equal?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

asanga said:


> I want to know is there a advantage getting the ACS assessment as Developer Programmer (261312) over Software Enginner (261313)?
> 
> Does any one practically seen preference given to Developer Programmer in states sponsorship over Software Enginner when points are equal?


Well purely personal experience. People may have different opinions. I feel Developer programmer has an edge over Software Engineer when it comes down to sponsorship by states especially Victoria.
I have seen many cases where they prefer 261312 over 261313. 
Again these are my views based on what I have observed in last couple of years. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

asanga said:


> I want to know is there a advantage getting the ACS assessment as Developer Programmer (261312) over Software Enginner (261313)?
> 
> Does any one practically seen preference given to Developer Programmer in states sponsorship over Software Enginner when points are equal?


I have not ventured into 190 but I have one thing to say both are difficult and has high competition. Good luck :clap2:


----------



## meredithjohns (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi kbjan26,

Do you know of anyone who got a 189 invite with 70 points and who has nearly the same scenario as yours? I have 70 only even after PTE 20. Thanks.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

meredithjohns said:


> Hi kbjan26,
> 
> Do you know of anyone who got a 189 invite with 70 points and who has nearly the same scenario as yours? I have 70 only even after PTE 20. Thanks.


Last 70 pointer invited has Date of Effect in November I believe. After that no 70 pointer is being invited for 189 and I do not see anyone getting invited in atleast 3 to 4 months from now.

Your only hope now is 190. Apply for both VIC and NSW. Do not keep waiting for 189 forever with 70. Quite hard or I would not be surprised if it becomes impossible with current trend making aspirants lives real hard.


----------



## meredithjohns (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi kbjan26,

Thank you very much for your quick reply. Yes, I was just thinking about 190. I have NSW and VIC EOIs. But then, your profile is so good and I thought of some hope.  Ok, I am gonna do CCL. 

Thanks for your info.
Best regards,
meredith


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

meredithjohns said:


> Hi kbjan26,
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick reply. Yes, I was just thinking about 190. I have NSW and VIC EOIs. But then, your profile is so good and I thought of some hope.  Ok, I am gonna do CCL.
> 
> ...


I am not sure when you meant hope with the sense of my wait for 189 right ?

I had to fight two years to get 189 where I reached 75 after 8th attempt in PTE-A

The wait for 189 now is possible only with 75+. There is no chance atleast for 6 months for 70.

Go with 190 asap. There is already a huge backlog awaiting for you there. I mean no discouragement but showering the ground reality.


----------



## meredithjohns (Jul 15, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Well purely personal experience. People may have different opinions. I feel Developer programmer has an edge over Software Engineer when it comes down to sponsorship by states especially Victoria.
> I have seen many cases where they prefer 261312 over 261313.
> Again these are my views based on what I have observed in last couple of years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





kbjan26 said:


> I have not ventured into 190 but I have one thing to say both are difficult and has high competition. Good luck :clap2:





kbjan26 said:


> I am not sure when you meant hope with the sense of my wait for 189 right ?
> 
> I had to fight two years to get 189 where I reached 75 after 8th attempt in PTE-A
> 
> ...


yes, I see. I was just looking at your 189 EOI 75 date and invitation date.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

asanga said:


> I want to know is there a advantage getting the ACS assessment as Developer Programmer (261312) over Software Enginner (261313)?
> 
> Does any one practically seen preference given to Developer Programmer in states sponsorship over Software Enginner when points are equal?


I have a friend who get assessed as Developer Programmer. We both went to the same university with the same course, started with the same career and eventually he ended up as technical support with a bit of programming/scripting. I got myself assessed as Software Engineer since my role has had always been a Software Engineer.

When the assessment got back, he was assessed with a Bachelor's Degree qualification with minimal years of experience taken out from his total work experience. I, on the other hand, was assessed with an Associate Degree with 5 years of experience taken out from my total work experience.

I would have re-submitted for assessment had I been the principal applicant to gain more points. But I only needed the assessment for partner points so I didn't bother.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

destinedtobe said:


> I have a friend who get assessed as Developer Programmer. We both went to the same university with the same course, started with the same career and eventually he ended up as technical support with a bit of programming/scripting. I got myself assessed as Software Engineer since my role has had always been a Software Engineer.
> 
> When the assessment got back, he was assessed with a Bachelor's Degree qualification with minimal years of experience taken out from his total work experience. I, on the other hand, was assessed with an Associate Degree with 5 years of experience taken out from my total work experience.
> 
> I would have re-submitted for assessment had I been the principal applicant to gain more points. But I only needed the assessment for partner points so I didn't bother.


Assessor do make errors
Many members have been able to get their orders corrected, when they applied for review
ACS is not very adamant in this respect 
But as you said you were not bothered 

Cheers


----------

